# Guide to Touring the Suffolk Coast



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I have written two a couple or more pages on things to do and see in Suffolk in a M/H.

I have only done the coastal area from Clacton (ok i know its in Essex but I had to start somehwere) to Lowestoft.

Non coastal areas such as Bury (which is VERY M/H friendly with overnight parking in the Town Centre) and Mildenhall (a wild camper dream - if you do not mind plane noise) have not yet been added.

Cannot see to find where or how I should post these word docs which also have hypertetx links.

Or PM me and I will send them to an email address.

I am sure there are typo's etc, but I am bored sitting here with gout when I should be painting or doing to jobs around our m/h.

Meanwhile if anyone has any specific interests e.g. Naturism (yes we do have a beach) or Kite Surfing or Rock Climbing, i know of somewhere in Suffolk.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We'd be interested Andrew we always go to Norfolk when in England.

Could you not put it in uk touring thread?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Cannot see to find where or how I should post these word docs which also have hypertetx links.


You could always submit them as downloads in their "Word" format or better still as PDF documents if you have the means to convert them.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

AndrewandShirley,

You have a PM

Ian


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for that Andrew, I'm probably returning to tour the area after a three year gap, in late Feb. or if not, Easter-ish. Any advice welcomed. The one location I am yearning to visit again is Shingle Street - what a fantastic place! Wouldn't mind going over to Orford Ness either, fascinated by the military history of the place.

Jagman


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Jagman

Interesting view on Shingle Street that is included as is Orford.

I personally found Shingle Street strange simply because my dog would not get out of the car for his walk. The only other time he did this was at saddleworth moor. My dog lived for his walks, so his reaction was totally out of character.

I assume you have been on the Orfordness island and if not try to get on one of the walks.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've Thanked you for this post Andrew,I remember staying in one of those
shack/bungalow properties in jaywick about forty years ago as a little boy.
As I said earlier I tend to take my young family to Norfolk,Hunstanton,wells next sea,Hemsby etc,etc but when I've studied your emails a bit more I'll try Suffolk!


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Andrew, that dog-walk story is very intriguing 8O 

Lots of evidence that animals, especially dogs, sense things we can't, e.g. forthcoming earthquakes, smells/smoke/fire, indefinable threats, 'danger', aliens (oh stop it :? ), you know what I mean!

I remember reading something about an alleged 'invasion' attempt by enemy forced during WWII, perhaps a coastal raid of some sort, that was beaten off at Shingle Street resulting in lots of bodies floating around 8O 

If this is true there could be a very horrible link with that notoriuos moor in terms of what lies beneath.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Jagman said:


> Andrew, that dog-walk story is very intriguing 8O
> 
> I remember reading something about an alleged 'invasion' attempt by enemy forced during WWII, perhaps a coastal raid of some sort, that was beaten off at Shingle Street resulting in lots of bodies floating around 8O
> 
> If this is true there could be a very horrible link with that notoriuos moor in terms of what lies beneath.


See BBC - Suffolk Don't Miss - Codename Suffolk - The Bodies on the Beach.( Not sure how to do a link to this.)

Another area worth a visit when doing 'Coastal Suffolk' is the Shotley Peninsula'.

Ian and Steve


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Ian and Steve, just read the stuff on BBC site - excellent - and its led me back to what was probably my original source a few years ago.

Radar, mustard gas, bombing, forced evacuation (bad karma!!), looting.........even without the bodies on the beach there's lots for sensitive dogs to be worried about!

I can't wait to get back. 

Agree with Shotley recommendation - have been to the end a couple of times - good mh parking and food at pub plus interesting walk towards the marina through dockland and around edge of HMS Ganges (?) or the remains of it as I recall


----------

